# Candling RIR Eggs Advice



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi everyone- I have 30 RIR eggs in the bator now and I am on day 15. I went to candle them 2 or 3 days ago and had a really hard time seeing through them. I was able to use a LED flashlight and cup my hand around the end and it worked good enough. I made a homemade candler that worked perfectly on some of my lighter shelled eggs but no luck win the RIR eggs. 

Does anyone have any ideas on something better to use to see through the darker shells?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with that.I have the same problem.I just waited to see if they hatched.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A very dark room is a must. I used my walkin closet with the door closed to candle Guinea eggs.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I was in my basement both times and the first time it was still daylight so there was light coming in through the windows. Second time I waited till night time and even pitch black couldn't see as well as I hoped.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some eggs are really hard to see thru. Is your flashlight strong enough?


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I used 3 different LED flashlights all with new batteries. I think this is just a case of eggs that are hard to see through.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That could be. I would not be happy about that, LOL. Do you see anything at all? I usually look all the around the middle.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I could see in them just not as well as I had hoped. This is my first time hatching eggs so didn't really have any idea what I would see. I did see the air sack and the veins along with the dark area in the center. Just not as clear as I thought. 

I didn't realize that some eggs are harder to see through than others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like you saw what you're supposed to see. Maybe not quite as brightly as that of light colored eggs but pretty much what you should expect. Being still and waiting often you can see movement from the embryo.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Thursday is lockdown for me so I will give them one last look then wait until Saturday/Sunday to see how I did!


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Good luck! We need pics of the itty bittys


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Veins are a good sign. Another method to know they are growing is that you take a base weight. And there's a calculator that shows how many % weight you should lose usually until lockdown.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I will definitely put up some pictures. My kids are excited too.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Testing out how to post pictures to see if this works!


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

So how do I delete a picture once it's been posted if I want to use a different one? 

Sorry if this is not the right place for this.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You on a PC or phone?


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm on a phone.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not sure for the phone app..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What pic did you want removed? 

Just so you know, there is nothing wrong with either pic.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

They are both fine. Just curious is all.


----------

